# مطلوب شراء وصفه طريقل عمل جل فاخر للشعر .. يشترط ان تكون الطريقه مجربه..



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مطلوب شراء وصفه لجل الشعر ياجماعه بس تعمل جل فاخر ويشترط انها تكون مجربه والسعر اللى هوا يحدده وكمان الدفع ساعه التجربه وهوا بيكون حاضر معانا وبنقابله فى اى مكان هاو يختاره 
ياريت ياجماعه اللى ميعرفش يدلنى على حد ممكن اكلمه يقدر يوفرلى الوصفه دقيقه لان كل الوصفات اللى فى المنتدى بتطلع جل شعبى 
ياريت رقم اى حد خبير او ايميله
ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## chemnoor (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لدي ما تريده وصفة سهلة ومجربة صناعياً ويمكن تطبيقها بأدوات بسيطة كما توجد وصفة للتصنيع المنزلي الشخصي
يمكنك مراسلتي على chemnoor @ gmail


----------



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فى عند حضرتك ايميل ياهو او ايميل هوتميل ؟


----------



## السى اتش (26 يناير 2013)

​السلام عليكم ... طلبت أن يكون الموضوع على الخاص فلك ذلك وليس لى أن أتدخل بينك وبين الأخ الكريم ولكن إذا لم تجد ما يفى باحتياجاتك فيمكننى المساعدة إن شاء ربى وقدر.


----------

